
How to Draw a Cat (1930) - wei_jok
http://dessinoprimaire.blogspot.com/2012/02/les-animaux-tels-quils-sont.html
======
Broken_Hippo
These are nice - and honestly, if anyone is wanting to learn to draw, a good
resource for it. I learned to draw animals and people in a similar manner -
this is really good for training the eyes to notice where the mass in a
subject is.

------
hardmaru
My favourite one:

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/taffeta/3523832414/sizes/l](https://www.flickr.com/photos/taffeta/3523832414/sizes/l)

------
Jaruzel
This is fun. My first [awful] attempt...

[http://www.jaruzel.com/files/Jar-Cat.png](http://www.jaruzel.com/files/Jar-
Cat.png)

(Everything I draw comes out on a slant, dunno why...)

~~~
Broken_Hippo
For a first attempt, that isn't bad at all :)

The slant thing is something that'll correct itself as you practice more. I
think it comes from writing - a lot of folks learned to write cursive at a
slant (unscientific theory). If you want to speed it along, lightly draw grid
lines or try altering the angle of the paper.

~~~
qbrass
It's from moving your wrist in an arc around your elbow. Since it's down and
to the side, it makes a diagonal as you move it across the paper.

Keeping your elbow under your wrist helps.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
That might be it. I've honestly been doing it so long I no longer pay
attention.

------
wei_jok
Les Animaux tels qu'ils sont" (1930) is an art instruction book, teaching
children how to draw various animals. Blog post contains various scans of the
original.

